

Don't get sued for libel in the UK ... - RiderOfGiraffes

The British Chiropractic Association are promoting Chiropractic as treatment for children with (potentially serious) ailments such as asthma and frequent ear infections.<p>Simon Singh criticised this in a Guardian "comment" piece. In particular, he criticised the BCA for doing this without appropriate clinical evidence.<p>Quoting the original article as quoted on WikiPedia (and cross-checked for accuracy elsewhere):<p><pre><code>    "You might think that modern chiropractors restrict
    themselves to treating back problems, but in fact
    they still possess some quite wacky ideas. The
    fundamentalists argue that they can cure anything.
    And even the more moderate chiropractors have ideas
    above their station. The British Chiropractic
    Association claims that their members can help treat
    children with colic, sleeping and feeding problems,
    frequent ear infections, asthma and prolonged crying,
    even though there is not a jot of evidence. This
    organisation is the respectable face of the
    chiropractic profession and yet it happily promotes
    bogus treatments."
</code></pre>
He is now being sued for libel, and the British High Court today in a preliminary hearing has ruled that Singh must prove that the BCA have been deliberately misleading.<p>You can read more about this by Googling:<p><pre><code>  http://www.google.co.uk/q=BCA+Simon+Singh+libel
</code></pre>
Jack Of Kent's blog is a great place to get informed and accessible commentary.<p>This is an assault on what science is supposed to be about - reproducable evidence - and I urge you to read at least a little about it.<p>And whatever you do, don't get sued for libel in the UK.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Added to get clickable links:

<http://www.google.co.uk/q=BCA+Simon+Singh+libel>

[http://www.quackometer.net/blog/2008/08/chiropractors-try-
to...](http://www.quackometer.net/blog/2008/08/chiropractors-try-to-silence-
simon.html)

[http://counterknowledge.com/2009/01/simon-singh-discovers-
th...](http://counterknowledge.com/2009/01/simon-singh-discovers-the-first-
refuge-of-the-counterknowledge-merchant-when-cornered-sue/)

